# 3-way Catalytic Converter



## twoshawn (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all, 
I think I'm being raped by Nissan to have my 3-way catalytic converter replaced but am extremely unsure as how to proceed in locating one myself. Question: in the long run, is it worth it to go out and find one and replace it myself (I have the tools) vs. paying up near $800 to have nissan do it? 
Drive safe LA!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

is it the cat in the manifold or the cat under the car?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

It has to be the cat at the manifold. Is this a 2001 year model? It is a two stage and I have seen 5 of them go bad, including mine and I did replace it myself.

Yes, you can do it your self, a word of advise, Get two new exhaust manifold gaskets and take the exhaust manifold off the head and replace it that way, “Upside Down” otherwise those two new round metal gaskets that come in the kit will not line up correctly and you will burn the new cat up.

Also, be DAMN careful not to drop this unit and don’t chew up the sensors, There are 4 of them correct? Make sure they go back in the same holes they came out of. They are all different..

Make a mental note to see which side is screwed up, one cat does Cyl. 1 & 4, the other cat does Cyl. 2 & 3, 

Mine, when it went bad was the Cat 1 & 4 side, it looked like it was assembled wrong at the factory because the metal gasket was shoved in the comb, and that is why you want the manifold off the car if you want to make sure this is repaired correctly.

Last, You can only get that cat converter at the dealer. Been there done that.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There is a fderal law that governs the replacement of catalytic converters on cars. It should be replaced by the dealer under that law unless you modified the exahsut in some way....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> There is a fderal law that governs the replacement of catalytic converters on cars. It should be replaced by the dealer under that law unless you modified the exahsut in some way....


yeah, I was gonna reccomend getting a header to fix the problem, you can get a good header to help gain your some HP and save money at the same time.


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

wes said:


> There is a fderal law that governs the replacement of catalytic converters on cars. It should be replaced by the dealer under that law unless you modified the exahsut in some way....


True, Except in the state of california.

California law takes advantage of a unique loophole that allows the state to set its own air quality standards independent of the federal government thanks to Gray Davis.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

no1see2me said:


> True, Except in the state of california.
> 
> California law takes advantage of a unique loophole that allows the state to set its own air quality standards independent of the federal government thanks to Gray Davis.


This is a federal law and I am not aware of any exceptions. This does not deal with standards of measurement but rather the device itself.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

no1see2me said:


> True, Except in the state of california.
> 
> California law takes advantage of a unique loophole that allows the state to set its own air quality standards independent of the federal government thanks to Gray Davis.


california is stricter then most other states so I don't see how this would be so.


----------

